# The Reomiser 3



## Mufasa (22/6/15)

Hi Reonauts. Well, it has been a week now with the Reo Grand and RM3. I have a few coil questions. I have tried various coil options, sometimes 3 different coils in a day and had some hits and misses. I was hoping some other RM3 owners can post their perfect coil setup.

Coils I have tried:

Paracoil - 28G - 0.6 Ohms - 2mm ID - the most vapour so far, taste a bit muted, RM3 gets friggin hot

Dual coil - 28G - 0.5 Ohms - 1.5mm ID - no performance at all, almost like the batteries aren't able to fire the coils. It takes forever to heat up

Single micro coil - 28G - 1-1.2 Ohms - 1.5mm ID - performs very well, good flavour and vapour

Twisted coil - 28G - 0.5Ohms - terrible, no flavour, again it feels like the batteries aren't able to fire the coils efficiently

Single micro coil - 27G - 0.8-1Ohm - 1.5mm ID - OK, but takes long to heat up

I use two Efest 3100mAh button top batteries and also an Efest 2500 mAh flat top battery. The flat tops appear to give a lot better performance, but I have to really push the fire button hard to make contact and I am scared that I will destroy the firing pin or positive contact.

My favourite setup so far must be the single micro coil at 1-1.2 Ohms using 28G and Japanese cotton.

Any advice on coil setups for the RM3 will be much appreciated.


----------



## Andre (22/6/15)

I have never tried the RM3 (also known as the A6). Here are some videos, which might help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (22/6/15)

Thank you very much @Andre. I didn't know it was called the A6. No wonder I couldn't find any videos on the RM3 coil builds. I have been searching RM3 this weekend and nothing. I will definitely watch these videos.


----------



## Andre (22/6/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reomizer-chart.t5648/

He now has a RM7 (Rogue) and RM8 (Derringer) too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (22/6/15)

I just had a look as well. Those prices though!!


----------



## Andre (22/6/15)

Mufasa said:


> I just had a look as well. Those prices though!!


Oh, under no circumstances do you buy those from Reosmods. Way too expensive with shipping. Most of those atties you can find locally. @JakesSA from Vapeclub does bottom fed modding for us. See he has the Derringer in stock. If interested, send him a PM to ask for it to be modded to bf. 
Another option is the Chalice III clone from @kimbo. See this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/chalice-clone-comparison.t12491/
The more expensive (and of my favourites) are the Cyclone or Cyclone with AFC (Cyclops) from www.vapedecadence.co.za.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (22/6/15)

Thank you very much @Andre. I was just going to ask about BF atties locally and there you have all the answers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (23/6/15)

Tiger Wire Coil on RM3 ( Build at 0.2 ohms 4 Wraps )







Flat Ribbon Coil on RM3 ( Flavour Build at 0.22 ohm 4 Wraps )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mufasa (23/6/15)

@Keith Milton you are not fooling around with those Ohms!! I have to get some flat ribbon kanthal as I see quite a few of you using it. Will make a plan. May I ask what batteries you are using?


----------



## Mufasa (23/6/15)

I just noticed the time you posted. No wonder you can't sleep


----------



## Keith Milton (23/6/15)

Mufasa said:


> @Keith Milton you are not fooling around with those Ohms!! I have to get some flat ribbon kanthal as I see quite a few of you using it. Will make a plan. May I ask what batteries you are using?


 
Samsung Smurfs and Sony VTC4's and Efest 2800mah 35A

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/7/15)

Hi All

Have any of you guys used a RM4 on your Reo's yet?

Any feedback,I think it is basically a bottom fed Atomic.

Looks like it will sit nice an flush on a LP Reo Grand.......


----------



## DoubleD (9/7/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi All
> 
> Have any of you guys used a RM4 on your Reo's yet?
> 
> ...




Yes and I love mine to bits. Looks fantastic on the Reo.

Yes it is a BF Atomic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (18/4/17)

I have an RM3 that is still new/never used. But also have another one and an A6 that I did use. They were OK if drilled out for DLH's, but I simply moved on to better gear soon after I got them.


----------



## KB_314 (18/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi All
> 
> Have any of you guys used a RM4 on your Reo's yet?
> 
> ...


I once bought a Grand off the classifieds and an old BF Atomic (clone, I imagine) was thrown in. I heard it was a good flavor-chasing RDA. Tried it once, didn't really like it, and it's been in the black box ever since. If you want to try one, let me know and I will donate it to your cause.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (19/4/17)

KB_314 said:


> I once bought a Grand off the classifieds and an old BF Atomic (clone, I imagine) was thrown in. I heard it was a good flavor-chasing RDA. Tried it once, didn't really like it, and it's been in the black box ever since. If you want to try one, let me know and I will donate it to your cause.



I have an authentic Atomic. Old school ugly, but I found some great favor builds for it back when I still used it sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/4/17)

KB_314 said:


> I once bought a Grand off the classifieds and an old BF Atomic (clone, I imagine) was thrown in. I heard it was a good flavor-chasing RDA. Tried it once, didn't really like it, and it's been in the black box ever since. If you want to try one, let me know and I will donate it to your cause.


Thanks @KB_314 

This was an very old post,before I discovered the OL16s. But thanks for the kind gesture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (19/4/17)

Spydro said:


> I have an authentic Atomic. Old school ugly, but I found some great favor builds for it back when I still used it sometimes.


 "old school ugly" made me laugh. Good thread title too. Not to derail but I have to ask - @Spydro what is the single ugliest bit of vape gear you've ever purchased?


----------



## KB_314 (19/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks @KB_314
> 
> This was an very old post,before I discovered the OL16s. But thanks for the kind gesture


Makes much more sense now  The thread must have been revived recently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (20/4/17)

KB_314 said:


> "old school ugly" made me laugh. Good thread title too. Not to derail but I have to ask - @Spydro what is the single ugliest bit of vape gear you've ever purchased?



For atomizers I guess it would be a toss up between a couple of designs.

My dumbest buy of a dumb idea very early on in my vaping was a dual carto adapter. I learned from the start that I hated cartos, always have, always will, so why I bought it remains a mystery. This adapter used two cartos that allowed you have twice as much joose available between refills, or the ability to use two different e liquids that would blend together when you vaped. A lazy mans DIY device I guess.




Back in my tube mod days (especially the ProVari days), the atty's that made tube mods look like a long ICBM (missile), especially with long slender DT's. I used several tanks and drippers that fitted that description on them. I even tried to cut back on the long missile look by using stubby DT's and running them on my shorter ProVari's. An example is a Greek By Leo Baron Dripper Pro made just for the ProVari's. They also made a Slime Tank Pro for them that used either glass or SS steel tank tubes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (20/4/17)

Spydro said:


> For atomizers I guess it would be a toss up between a couple of designs.
> 
> My dumbest buy of a dumb idea very early on in my vaping was a dual carto adapter. I learned from the start that I hated cartos, always have, always will, so why I bought it remains a mystery. This adapter used two cartos that allowed you have twice as much joose available between refills, or the ability to use two different e liquids that would blend together when you vaped. A lazy mans DIY device I guess.
> 
> ...


Yep - those are not the prettiest. The dual carto adaptor is very special indeed and imo edges out the Provari setups  Thanks for sharing!


----------

